# best standup brawlers



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

i wouldhave to say liddel and arloski and franklinare 3 of my standup brawlers..any other thoughts?


----------



## ColossalCanadian (May 29, 2006)

Silvia? :dunno:


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

I agree. *IMO* Chuck Liddell is the best stand up fighter in the league. But, that's IMO.


----------



## gduff2 (May 8, 2006)

*Don't like liddel*

I'll say Liddel is a very good brawler, maybe the best. Excellent chin and heavy hands. But he's no ultimate fighter in my book. I have seldom seen him on the ground. Is he really that good at avoiding the take downs or do they just give Liddel stand up fighters so as to keep his name
Have any of you seen him on the ground much?


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

No. He is good at avoiding takedowns. Couture tried to take him down in they're last fight. He avoided. It's not that they don't give him grapplers, he just avoids it like the plague. And this thread isn't about ultimate fighters, it's about stand-up fighters. I never claimed he was the ultimate fighter. Besides, we all know that's Matt Hughes.


----------



## oddtodd76 (May 2, 2006)

yes, matt hughes is a god.

liddel would have to be my vote for best stand up fighter. ( i hate to say it)


----------



## gduff2 (May 8, 2006)

*yeah matt*

Heck yes, Matt is a GREAT fighter


----------



## floridagirl (May 15, 2006)

Yeah I Seen Him On The Ground In Pride Eating Fists.


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

Wanderlie or cro cop have to be up their as the best stand up fighter's but if your talking just stand up then ernesto hoost or peter arts. Maybe even dewey cooper.


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

yea they good but i was going for ufc fighters


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Chuck Liddel has some of the best standup moves in the UFC. Hughes is also good as well as Arlovski.*


----------



## tappingUout (Apr 13, 2006)

i hope your only only refering to todays fighters...

you have to remember Tank!!!! stand up he was an animal!


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

yea I liked Tank he was mean


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Stand up fighting was Tanks thing. He could also put a hurt on you on the ground if he was on top.*


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

yea all he had to do is lay on you... Now I just need to hope tank never reads this, though I am not sure he knows how.


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

TAnk is the man. Thats all i have to say


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

I wonder what he is doing now... Things that make you go HMMMMM


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

The Don said:


> I wonder what he is doing now... Things that make you go HMMMMM


drinking beer hanging out with the pagans! lol
I would say lidell is the best sprawl and brawl fighter. i guess he gets the sprawl from his great wrestling abilities


----------



## floridagirl (May 15, 2006)

moldy said:


> Wanderlie or cro cop have to be up their as the best stand up fighter's but if your talking just stand up then ernesto hoost or peter arts. Maybe even dewey cooper.


I have to say I love to watch Ernesto Hoost fight.I'll never forget when he lost to Sapp but Sapp's hand was broke so Hoost held position and came out with the win.And we all know Crocop is good.Sad to see him leave the fight scene.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

I think that Liddel and Arlovski have both proved that they can brawl, as has Tank.

I only have one other thing to say about arlovski. He competes as a heavyweight and gives up alot of reach to guys like Tim Sylvia, so he has to have a good grappling game to, but just watching him knock out cabbage was fantastic, because I saw the Maniac struggle with that jaw.

Yeah, basically Liddel and Arlovski are my 2 UFC favorites, Franklin runs 3rd, but he's good all around too.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

doublelegtakedown said:


> drinking beer hanging out with the pagans! lol
> I would say lidell is the best sprawl and brawl fighter. i guess he gets the sprawl from his great wrestling abilities



Do you mean Pagans as in the religion or the pagans as in the biker gang? :dunno:


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

Without a dout Chuck is. Eventhough to me his puches look pretty wild at times. But he seems to connected win them.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

tappingUout said:


> i hope your only only refering to todays fighters...
> 
> you have to remember Tank!!!! stand up he was an animal!


tank??? ur an idiot and should be taken off this sight!!!:dunno:


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> tank??? ur an idiot and should be taken off this sight!!!:dunno:


Actually, Tank's KO of Cabbage showed that he can really brawl and really deserves to fight UFC. He KO'd Cabbage in 1 punch, which is about a hundred punches better than sylvia or arlovski did.

I have to go with Chuck. The Iceman KO's people like no other.


----------

